# 1 week old pinkies dont know what to do



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

pls help ive 5to7 pinkies and i cant cull them am i to late to freeze them , as i couldnt give snake a live pink thats cruel i couldnt bring myself to cull it, so am i ok to just put in bag and freeze them


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, as long as your freezer is at least -10C. Or get the blunt side of a knife, put it on the neck of the pinkie and push down really quickly on the knife - if done right it seperates the head from the body = dead pinkie.


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yes, as long as your freezer is at least -10C. Or get the blunt side of a knife, put it on the neck of the pinkie and push down really quickly on the knife - if done right it seperates the head from the body = dead pinkie.


I've seen the knife bit done before, but the pratt used a pencil, pencil snapped and the pinkie suffered till it died:devil:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

carliz said:


> pls help ive 5to7 pinkies and i cant cull them am i to late to freeze them , as i couldnt give snake a live pink thats cruel i couldnt bring myself to cull it, so am i ok to just put in bag and freeze them


I'll have them live. 
x: victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ip3kid said:


> I've seen the knife bit done before, but the pratt used a pencil, pencil snapped and the pinkie suffered till it died:devil:


:gasp:
How can somebody even expect to kill a pinkie with a pencil? MAYBE rat pinkie, but not a mouse!


----------



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

*thank you*



LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp:
> How can somebody even expect to kill a pinkie with a pencil? MAYBE rat pinkie, but not a mouse!


once again to the rescue seriously thanks for all yor advice , ive taken it in and put things into motion cheeers till next question:no1:for you:lol2: cheers


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol2:: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we were told you could freeze anything up to 5 days? cant for the life of me remember why it is this though


----------



## Reptiler (Jan 20, 2009)

Im going to sound such a dipstick now..but what does cull mean? :blush: kill?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we were told you could freeze anything up to 5 days? cant for the life of me remember why it is this though


Pinkies and Fuzzies are supposedly best frozen as CO2 takes ages as they can hold their breaths for ages. 



Reptiler said:


> Im going to sound such a dipstick now..but what does cull mean? :blush: kill?


Selection and/or killing of surplus stock : victory:


----------



## Reptiler (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah ok thank you. I do know that its a very painful way for an animal to go if you put it straight into the freezer live. Apparently the blood cells crystalize and explode all while the mouse is still alive. That may not be what your talking about at all, but just thought I would mention it : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Reptiler said:


> Ah ok thank you. I do know that its a very painful way for an animal to go if you put it straight into the freezer live. Apparently the blood cells crystalize and explode all while the mouse is still alive. That may not be what your talking about at all, but just thought I would mention it : victory:


In a -10C freezer pinkies and fuzzies will generally be dead within a few seconds as they cant regulate their own body temperature so they die quick enough not to have their blood crystalize, however that would be right for a 3+ week old rat/mouse as then they take a long time to die since they have fur. :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Pinkies and Fuzzies are supposedly best frozen as CO2 takes ages as they can hold their breaths for ages.


yeah i was told freezing is better so long as the pink is under 5 days old and not over ...... dunno why though


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah i was told freezing is better so long as the pink is under 5 days old and not over ...... dunno why though


Maybe because they are smaller? hmm....


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Hold the back legs and slam the head off a table. Instant death! Must be less harsh than freezing to death!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ChrisNE said:


> Hold the back legs and slam the head off a table...


......and its head or legs fall off? :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

lol fall off? Never happened with me. Could only really do it with pinks and fuzzies. Anything older and the head is too solid and it might survive the hit. Not nice. Pinkies only need a light hit. You're not trying to smash through the table with the thing! :whistling2:


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Better yet, give the pinkies to me and I'll keep them as pets.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Would be interested to know the best way to kill pinks for definite.
Don't know if I could freeze them...
I know they have an 'anti-suffocation' mechanism that makes gassing them etc a bad idea.

But would be really intrigued to see someone try and whack a day old mouse pinky off the edge of a table without maybe breaking their fingers in the process..?!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

RedGex said:


> But would be really intrigued to see someone try and whack a day old mouse pinky off the edge of a table without maybe breaking their fingers in the process..?!!


i`d buy a ticket to see that too

:devil:


----------



## badboy118 (Mar 12, 2009)

*hmmm*

the best way would to snap there little knecks. quick, easy and most important humain and painfree...

i knew a lad who used to use his dads shoe... 

but it did get messy once :whistling2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

badboy118 said:


> the best way would to snap there little knecks. quick, easy and most important humain and painfree...
> 
> i knew a lad who used to use his dads shoe...
> 
> but it did get messy once :whistling2:


 
I think they might be brown bread by now


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

freezing is ok for newborns.. the cold kills them before they start to freeze, their body just shuts down like hybernation and its so quick just cold then nothing for them. 

(Freezing reptiles at any age though is a big no! no!) just thought i would add that as i have seen these two questions come round a few times over the years)

for older mice/rats.. ones that have a little fuzz i find the best way is cervical dislocation on the side of a work top but if they are two small to do this (you find it difficult to hold them well) i find dropping them with a little force will finish them off quickly, i always do this twice though very quickly ( and i meen very quickly, dont even check if they survived it just do it twice to be sure) just incase they survive the first one.
i always put myself in their shoes with every mouse/rat i cull.. 
if i think i would suffer i dont do it to them! "quick is the key"!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

For Newborn I'd say freezing, up till they get fur a hard flick across the back of the head will work. Any older than that and I use cervical dislocation method with the ratties.


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

carliz said:


> pls help ive 5to7 pinkies and i cant cull them am i to late to freeze them , as i couldnt give snake a live pink thats cruel i couldnt bring myself to cull it, so am i ok to just put in bag and freeze them


 
So you wont feed it live to the snake you would rather freeze it while it's still live...


----------

